# houseplant?



## smtigger (Feb 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if these are houseplants or not? And does anyone know what they are called? thanks!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Both are tropical plants but I can't tell you their names. Sorry.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe it is sansevieria? Also known as snake plant. There are around 70 varieties of sansevieria all with different patterns on the leaves. Here is a link that has some pictures of a few different leaf patterns, there are a couple there that look like they have similar patterns to yours. If that's what it is then yes, it's very common as a house plant.

http://www.caprifarms.com/our-plants/sansevieria/#

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sansevieria


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Agree with Fennick. A special treat when they bloom.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

The bottom plant looks like what this site calls Moses in the Cradle or oyster plant (though what we call moses in the cradle looks different)

http://www.sunilpatel.co.uk/2012/01/moses-in-the-cradle/


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

The top plant appears to be Silver Squill


----------



## OscarKane (Jun 18, 2015)

It's a look like Sansevieria, or the Mother-in-Law's Tongue / Snake Plant as it's commonly known is a truly remarkable and striking easy care house plant & second is a Moses in the Cradle house plant.


----------

